# Convert to mpeg2



## yossisiegel (Jan 25, 2007)

without using plus, is there any good free program to convert avi to the mpeg2 format i would need to watch videos from my pc on my series 2?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Videora TiVo Converter http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

I can't find the Videora Tivo converter anywhere. Tried a few days ago too. Sites seem to have taken it down.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

rambler said:


> I can't find the Videora Tivo converter anywhere. Tried a few days ago too. Sites seem to have taken it down.


this site works: http://www.bestshareware.net/videora-tivo-converter.htm


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

Outstanding, thanks! I am up and running, and transferring back to my Tivo. That sucker even converts .vob files!


----------



## rcm3 (Apr 3, 2007)

That looks like a great program for windows, but does anybody know of any slick program that will do this for a mac?

Thanks!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

rcm3 said:


> That looks like a great program for windows, but does anybody know of any slick program that will do this for a mac?
> 
> Thanks!


See this post  and the two following. pyTivo, TiVo.net and ffmpeg all have mac versions, I believe.


----------



## 1up (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

yossisiegel said:


> without using plus, is there any good free program to convert avi to the mpeg2 format i would need to watch videos from my pc on my series 2?


TiVo.Net does the job nicely...converts and transfers on the fly. I used to use Videora which works but with TDN I no longer need to take the step to convert my videos before transferring them.

If you do try it use version 0.9.1a as it seems to be more stable then the newer versions.

SourceForge Page : http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivodotnet/
Download Page : http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=187185
Home Page : http://www.satellite-of-love.org/TiVoDotNet.ashx


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

pyTivo is a competitor to TiVo.Net and also does a very good job. They both use open source program ffmpeg as their transcoding engine.

The pyTivo Wiki  will help you get it installed. The pyTivo thread  will tell you the rest.

pyTivo currently has these advantages:
1. Properly handles end-of-transfer problems that can occur because neither program can tell the TiVo the exact size of the file being sent.
2. Transfers .tivo and TiVo-compatible mpeg2's without transcoding.

TiVo.Net is easier to install and has a web-GUI interface. pyTivo just sits there and runs -- which is all it needs to do. TiVo.Net will probably be handling the end of transfer problem correctly soon, now that the program author has returned from a long absence.


----------

